# SpaceX Crew-1 Lands Successfully At Night



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

www.spacex.com

www.facebook.com/groups/spacexgroup/

www.twitter.com/SpaceX

www.instagram.com/spacex/

www.pinterest.com/debm222/spacex/

www.tumblr.com/tagged/spacex?sort=t0p

www.indeed.com/cmp/Spacex/reviews

www.space.com/spacex-crew-1-astronaut-dragon-capsule-splashdown

www.space.com/news/live/spacex-crew-1-mission-updates

www.voanews.com/science-health/spacex-returns-4-astronauts-earth-rare-night-splashdown






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtI0Hodo5o5dUb67FeUjDeA


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 3, 2021)

Maybe a trip to the sun next!!


----------



## FastTrax (May 3, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Maybe a trip to the sun next!!



Already in the works Ken.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshine_(2007_film)






I love this soundtrack.






Bring plenty of sunscreen.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2021)

Hurray for the astronauts!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 3, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Already in the works Ken.
> 
> Bring plenty of sunscreen.


They need to land at night....


----------

